

Going through Y Combinator as a Nonprofit - reyf
http://blog.1deg.org/post/83743469257/going-through-y-combinator-as-a-nonprofit

======
chippy
This is awesome to see. Even though it's a small amount, it's encouraging to
see that the non monetary resources that the VC system has are being on offer
to non profits.

I wonder if the VC's could be interested in these projects beyond mere
philanthropism? For example - a project that encourages crypto currency
transactions for housing - which if it takes off would benefit an airbnb like
p2p house share project. Funding a non profit on the bet that it will disrupt
the market so that their other investments will benefit.

